

Ask HN: Review my web app (steamgamedeal.appspot.com) - gamedeal
http://steamgamedeal.appspot.com/

======
mncaudill
Cool concept. The animations are well done and not too over the top.

Couple of suggestions for you: 1) I don't think the ability to switch style
themes is important at all. It really doesn't have anything to do with the
core of what you are trying to accomplish and for that reason alone, I'd vote
scrapping it. 2) The highlight for the search dropdown is very faint. I'd
recommend adding a bit more contrast to this.

Keep up the good work!

------
patio11
Please pre-populate with suggested sample searches and include a list of your
top 5 recommendations. (I would snatch one in a heartbeat but I'm very
intensely lazy.)

------
abyssknight
Very cool concept! Are you screen scraping for data or is there an API of some
sort?

~~~
gamedeal
Thanks :)

Steam doesn't provide a public API for this stuff (or at least i didn't find
one) and as far as I know the Steam client doesn't even know about packages
and stuff like that so there is no other way of extracting the data.

As a side note, there are at least 5 game pages with invalid HTML that caused
problems :)

------
gamedeal
For those unfamiliar, Steam has a growing number of game packages, each
containing a number of games, at reduced total cost. If you want to buy a
certain set of games, this app helps you find the cheapest way of buying
packages that contain all of the games you wanted.

------
jerryji
Even though it might not be considered production yet, I'd recommend any
public site to at least turn off debug setting (and better add a catch-all
route).

~~~
gamedeal
Oups, forgot to change the settings back.

